# Rain Rain Rain,



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

I checked the weather and they say no rain for the next week. I mowed hay Thursday and it rained all night Friday and now they are saying its going to rain Monday and Tuesday. I really hope the weather forecast is wrong. I can still make good hay out of this but it just turns into a big job with more raking and turning and what i hate the most waiting for it to dry out..


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Weather forecasting is still an inexact science, in spite of all that doppler radar and everything else, so it can always come back and bite you. The worst thing about it is you can't sue the weatherman when he's wrong.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe you could convince the weatherman to re-route the rain to my neck of the woods? It's been abnormally dry here. I need the rain so we get a nice second cutting. 

Hope it stays dry for you to get your hay put up.


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

Well its still raining. I wish i could send the rain back your way. We have irrigation so we dont need to count on rain to keep are pastures green. As long as we get a good snow up in the mountains during the winter months we have plenty of water for the dry summer months. We usually get 4 cutting of hay a year. The irrigation comes on around the first of April and goes off mid October.


----------

